# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Tôi có 1 ước muốn. Góc ảnh chế hài

## Luyến

em chỉ có 1 ước muốn nhỏ nhoi thôi mà không biết có bác nào ước giống em ko ??

----------

Gamo

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Em có 1 ước muốn ...
là bác luyến bán cho em con cnc với giá sập sàn kaka

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, hôm qua mới dụ 1 khách hàng cho bác Luyến đấy nhá... tiền môi giới ạnh em mình ăn chia thế nào đây

----------

Luyến

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ui giời, hôm qua mới dụ 1 khách hàng cho bác Luyến đấy nhá... tiền môi giới ạnh em mình ăn chia thế nào đây


Bác Luyến giới thiệu lại cho 1 em chân dài, để bác Gà thỏa...mong ước  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Bác Luyến tự thân vận động chị nhà cùng tham gia. Thế là giải quyết được ước mơ nhỏ nhoi của bác thôi. Kaka

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Em có 1 ước muốn ...
> là bác luyến bán cho em con cnc với giá sập sàn kaka


Sập sản rồi bác ơi. Liên hệ em đi có giá cực tốt ah.




> Ui giời, hôm qua mới dụ 1 khách hàng cho bác Luyến đấy nhá... tiền môi giới ạnh em mình ăn chia thế nào đây


Bác gà làm mối nói hay hay tí nhá em và bác 50/50 kaka





> Bác Luyến giới thiệu lại cho 1 em chân dài, để bác Gà thỏa...mong ước


Vụ này em nghiên cứu sau ah. Bác gà giới thiệu em thuơng vụ nay thàng công thì có chan dài ngay ah. 





> Bác Luyến tự thân vận động chị nhà cùng tham gia. Thế là giải quyết được ước mơ nhỏ nhoi của bác thôi. Kaka


Bà xã em có nick ah nhưng chẳng bao giờ vào hihi

----------

